

Ask HN: Would you rather work at Google or Amazon +20% pay? - george88b


======
dilithiumhe3
Even if Amazon was paying me 2x the pay, I would choose Google. Amazon is a
good company but a "mean" one. I a very "hostile" environment there so unless
you find the magical team that is just awesome, I will never again recommend
Amazon to anyone. - Personal experience and others.

~~~
george88b
I appreciate you sharing your insight. Would you say the hostile environment
you experience is part of the overall culture or does it differ from group to
group?

